

Ask HN: how to access scientific papers? - Tichy

What is the usual way to get to read scientific papers? Somehow I haven't really tried it online before. I find that I hit on a lot of summary sites, but few that give access to the PDFs.<p>Is the only hope to access through a library? Or does becoming a member of ACM help (for computer science)?
======
dasht
Academic libraries work, although you need to actually go or be affiliated in
a way that gives you their online access. The paywalls (ACM, IEEE) are what
they are.

Sometimes, not always, if you find a paper behind a paywall but look at the
personal or academic home page of the authors you will find pre-print PDFs of
the article you are after.

------
eggoa
Where I live you can access JSTOR for free, logging in through the public
library's website. This only covers a lot a of liberal arts material as well
as journals for some of the "softer" sciences (and it's licensed for personal,
educational use only). Maybe not quite what you're looking for, but a great
resource nonetheless.

------
jacquesm
I have a friend who is a student, anything I want to read I can usually get
like that.

Publicly funded research should be available without charge to the public.

------
mixmax
Google Scholar might be what you're looking for.

<http://scholar.google.com/>

~~~
Tichy
Found that, but they don't seem to have a checkbox for "only papers that can
be downloaded" :-/

------
weaksauce
If your school has a ssh account for you that you can access from the outside
you can forward the web traffic via ssh. If all the sites are looking for is
the IP block of a school that is paying for the subscriptions then you should
be good to go.

------
keefe
ACM's site has tons and tons of papers, highly recommend joining - it's cheap
too

------
haliax
You can get a lot of things on CiteSeer

------
teeja
arXiv.org might be the place to search, depending on the subject area. Only
been around since 1991 though.

